# brackets on MAC



## davser (Jun 30, 2005)

Can anybody tell me, how can I do brackets in MAC OS keyboard (I'm totally newbie), I just want to do "[" and "]"


----------



## skapp (Jun 30, 2005)

I think you just did them in your post.  They are on the right side of the keyboard next to the P key.  Unshifted is the standard [] bracket, shifted is the curly {} bracket.


----------



## lbj (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't get it.  

As just pointed out, you made them.


----------



## davser (Jun 30, 2005)

lbj said:
			
		

> I don't get it.
> 
> As just pointed out, you made them.



I have access to the net with my other pc . thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 30, 2005)

davser, did you figure out the brackets on your Mac keyboard? ?

?


----------



## fryke (Jul 1, 2005)

No, he didn't. At least according to his posts here. Well: It depends on what keyboard layout you're using. On SwissGerman keyboards, it's Opt-5 and Opt-6. You can find out what keys are where by going to System Preferences, Regional settings and there add the keyboard layout palette to the menu bar. Open that and hold down some modifiers (shift, option, command...) to see how the caps change.


----------

